# Merchant vls sunk



## James MacDonald (Mar 17, 2006)

Im just looking through my Dads old disch book R30088 & he was unfortunate to be sunk 3 times during the war. These vessels are Boregsa regd London ( poor hand writing ) off No 166543 ,he joined in Glasgow as A/B on 8/04/1940 & it was sunk on the 15/9/1941.The second is I think the Fadmoor (very bad hand writing) joined Glasgow & was sunk 31/03/1942 & the third was the Empire Prince regd Dundee. He joined Glasgow 5/01/43 & sunk 18/02/43.Lucky for me the jerries never got him .He continued at sea until he retired in Jan 1984. Any info about these vessels.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

James,

Official No 166543 belongs to MV DORYSSA Built 1938

She was attacked by the Italian submarine _Leonardo da Vinci_

*Type of Vessel: Motor Tanker *
*Owner/Manager Anglo-Saxon Petroleum Co. *
*GRT: 8,078 *
*Nationality: United Kingdom *
*Date of Attack: 25 April 1943 *
*Position of Attack: 37° 03S 24° 03E *
*Details: Torpedoed and shelled when enroute to the Persian Gulf. *

*The Master, Capt. Walter Fraser, 49 crew, 1 gunner and 2 passengers were lost. 5 crew and 4 gunners were rescued by HM whaler Southern Breeze and landed in Cape Town.*


Do you have the Official Numbers of the other two ships?

*Rgds*


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

James,

Further to my last I think the vessel "Fadmoor" that you refer to is actually the Eastmoor.

Moor Line Ltd
Eastmoor GRT 5812 Built 1922 
1.4.42 other sources suggest 31/3/42. Torpedoed and sunk by U-71 (Flachsenberg), part of "Operation Paukenschlag" (Drumbeat), the fourth wave of eleven U-boats, in the Atlantic about 600 milesE of HamptonRoads, in position 37.33N 68.18W while sailing independently on a voyage from Savannah to the UK via Halifax NS, with 7500 tons of general cargo. The Master, Capt James Basil Rodgers, 12 crew and 3 gunners were lost. 29 crew and 7 gunners were rescued by British ship Calgary and landed at Cape Town

Rgds


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi James,

Cannot find reference to the sinking of Empire Prince. This is what I have

EMPIRE PRINCE
1942 MOWT managed by West Wales SS Co.(Gibbs & Co) 
1944 MOWT managed by Cayzer, Irvine & Co. 
1945 *CLAN ANGUS*, Clan Line Ltd. 
1956 *UMKUZI*, Bullard, King & Co Ltd. 
1959 *CLAN ANGUS*, Clan Line Ltd. 
1962 Scrapped Hirao

Rgds


----------



## James MacDonald (Mar 17, 2006)

*vessels sunk*

Thanks Hugh for your research & time. 
The Empire Prince,s official No is 166214 the 2 might be a 3 regd Dundee & I think he was landed at Mastaganem.
After the Doryssa he was landed at Brisbane.
The Eastmoor didnt have any other written info
Very best wishes,
Jim


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Jim,

I cannot verify the official number 166214 but I can tell you that 166314 was the SS Pandorian built 1941.

I have checked again on various sources and cannot see any other fate for Empire Prince apart from what I have already suggested.

Could it be a similar name to the Empire Prince?

Rgds


----------



## Baltic Wal (Jun 27, 2005)

ON of EMPIRE PRINCE was 166214. There was an incident on 28th August 1942 when she was in collision with the OCEAN VAGRANT. There were no British ships lost on 28th February 1943.


----------



## James MacDonald (Mar 17, 2006)

*Sunk vessels*

Hi Hugh .There is a comment in the same space for the Empire Prince 18/02/43 vessel sunk Mastaganon OHMS. His next voyage was on HMS Minoma rescue tug 16/04/1943 until the end of the war.Maybe the comment was inserted in the wrong space. But I found another casualty the British Endevour . The stamp is very fuzzy but the dates are ,joined Glasgow 12/02/1940 & sunk 22/02/1940 which I nearly missed.
All the best,
Jim.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Jim,

*British Tanker Company Ltd - London*

British Endeavour (Tanker), GRT 4580, Built 1927.
22.2.40 Torpedoed and sunk by U-50 (Baur), in the Atlantic 100 miles W of Vigo, in position 42.11N 11.35W while on a voyage from Glasgow to Abadan, in ballast, part of convoy OGF 19 comprising 28 ships. The Master, Capt. Thomas Weatherhead, and 32 crew were rescued by British ship Bodnant and landed at Funchal, Madeira 26.2.40. 5 crew were lost.

I can find no reference to a ship called Mastaganon. Is that the correct spelling?
Rgds


----------



## Christopher (Apr 24, 2006)

*Ocean Hunter*

My father in law was on this ship when it was sank by enemy action off Algeria during WW2. Does anybody have details or know of any pictures of this vessell.Even better anybody around who sailed on her


All the best Chris R882707


----------



## James MacDonald (Mar 17, 2006)

*Dads WW2*

Can anyone provide the following pics of my dads sunken WW2 ships or know of a website that might have them.
British Endeavour 
Eastmoor
Doryssa
Brgds ,Jim


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

There is a photo of Doryssa for sale at Vic Young's website for a fiver. 

http://www.ship-photos.dynamic-site.net/ship_query_results.php?PHPSESSID=f17e8d53f48cc203e1ec8d0df9f10e3b&DISPPAGE=25&select_field=Ship_name&select_comparison=contains&search_value=doryssa&Submit=Printable+Format
..................

A photo of British Endeavour for sale at the South African Maritime Museum 
http://www.rapidttp.co.za/museum/jmmc/jmmcb.html

A photo of Eastmoor for sale again at the South African Museum
http://www.rapidttp.co.za/museum/jmmc/jmmce.html

The above museum prices are quite expensive.
Rgds


----------



## Brunswicker (Oct 24, 2010)

James MacDonald said:


> Can anyone provide the following pics of my dads sunken WW2 ships or know of a website that might have them.
> British Endeavour
> Eastmoor
> Doryssa
> Brgds ,Jim


I have come across a picture of the British Endeavour on line and my Great Uncle was one of those who lost his life when she was sunk in Feb 1940. The picture of the ship is on UBoat.net. There is also a picture of the U boat commander who sank her on line but i cannot recall the site. Brunswicker


----------

